# Curved Spring Bars ...



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I have one watch that is factory fitted with curved Spring Bars. Notwithstanding the fact they make the length of the bar longer, so you may need an extra mil on your strap width, I like them. They can help fit thicker one piece straps. But I bought some mail order, and though it said curved, what they meant was 'bent:, Anyone know a supplier of bona fide curved ones? Cheers, Jon (Jonski, ha ha ha)


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-band-pin-1-80mm-curved-double-shoulder-stainless-steel-spring-bars-package-of-10/

Like these?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/curved-0180mm-8mm-to-26mm-iso-swiss


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Just buy 1mm longer bars and crush between two tea spoons. Works fine for me


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have an actual tool which i bought for doing this ( cant afford TWO spoons )


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/curved-0180mm-8mm-to-26mm-iso-swiss


 Hmm... These look suspiciously bent too!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I tend to use two teaspoons to make my own curved spring bars.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

if you are carfull, you can bend them yourself. use "rounding plyers".



PC-Magician said:


> I tend to use two teaspoons to make my own curved spring bars.


 good show! you might use a jewelers torch to ease the bend. vin


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Hmm... These look suspiciously bent too!


 I don't understand what the difference is. Bent and curved mean the same thing to me.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JayDeep said:


> Ben﻿t and﻿﻿ curved mea﻿n th﻿e sam﻿﻿﻿e﻿ t﻿hing ﻿﻿to﻿ me.


 By bent I mean with a sharp change in direction, about the centre of the bar. By curved I mean a more uniform and gentler radius.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Jet Jetski said:


> By bent I mean with a sharp change in direction, about the centre of the bar. By curved I mean a more uniform and gentler radius.


 Teaspoons work, done it many times.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks, got that now.  Tea-spoons. Buy bars 1mm bigger than the lug size. Get a couple of tea-spoons. Bingo! :biggrin:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Jet Jetski said:


> Thanks, got that now. Tea-spoons. Buy bars 1mm bigger than the lug size. Get a couple of tea-spoons. Bingo! :biggrin:


 Indeed.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> By bent I mean with a sharp change in direction, about the centre of the bar. By curved I mean a more uniform and gentler radius.


 Did you not look at the link I gave you. I think those looked more "curved" than "bent".


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

JayDeep said:


> Did you not look at the link I gave you. I think those looked more "curved" than﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ "﻿bent".


 Yes, yours (esslinger) seem great, my post referred to the UK supplier linked by Dodgy Rodgy (Cousins).



PC-Magician said:


> Indeed﻿


 You need a YouTube channel!

:biggrin: :thumbs_up:


----------

